# Frog gigging



## Bamasippi

Anybody go frog gigging? I’m looking for someone I can tag along with And show me the ropes. I’ve never tried it


----------



## Sublight

Bamasippi said:


> Anybody go frog gigging? I’m looking for someone I can tag along with And show me the ropes. I’ve never tried it


 Oh that would be cool!
I would also like to learn to do this. If push, comes to shove we could go online, and read about it, and then go out and test the theories.


Frog legs taste GOOOOOD!


----------



## Sequoiha

I’ve been frog gigging for over 45 years. It’s really easy. Only thing is at my age it’s hard to stay up late enough to do it. First thing is get a light 15 foot pole, put a 4 or 5 prong gig on it and practice on bottle caps. Worst thing you can do is get out there and can’t hit shit. I’d be willing to go and teach on some one else’s boat. I can cook them for you too.


----------



## Bamasippi

Sequoiha said:


> I’ve been frog gigging for over 45 years. It’s really easy. Only thing is at my age it’s hard to stay up late enough to do it. First thing is get a light 15 foot pole, put a 4 or 5 prong gig on it and practice on bottle caps. Worst thing you can do is get out there and can’t hit shit. I’d be willing to go and teach on some one else’s boat. I can cook them for you too.


. Just saw this.. is there a good time of year? How does yellow river in holt sound to ya on my boat?


----------



## Walton County

I have had a tough time finding any place in the panhandle that has any quantity of large(eating size) frogs. 
I have been looking for somewhere to take my son for the last 2 years.


----------



## H2OMARK

Went with my son last year north of the causeway in Mobile. Used his duck boat with a mud motor because of the vegetation you have to go through (no way a conventional motor would have done what we were doing). Ended the night with about 50 frogs. Gotta tell you though, when we first turned on the light to spot and saw literally thousands of eyes that were alligators, it kind of gave me the creeps.


----------

